# 28g community tank attempt... :)



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everybody. I will sooner or later have to tear down my 5g tank (link in sig), but I have a 28g that I just emptied and and I have a vision for. It was inspired by user "ebileth" and her 29g which can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=649002 .
Here are my plants.
Light- PC fluorescent screw-ins.
Substrate- MGOPS and pool filter sand.
Hardscape- Lava Rock, maybe some obsidian. I would like a piece of cholla wood for the shrimp community to hang out in.
Ferts- None to start. I plan to go EI later on.
Fish- I want a big school of a type of tetra, a clean up crew consisting of otos, shrimp, and snails, and a few "centerpiece" fish like dwarf guoramis or something. This part may change!!
Plants- I'm going to use plants from my 5g, so I will have Java fern and _hygrophilia corymbosa stricta_. I would also like to add _blyxa japonica_, _s. repens_,_ Lindernia rotundifolia_, and some sort of floating plant.
I've been building a light for this, it's nothing special. Here's a few pics
















I plan to add a third lamp to the fixture. The bulbs in there right now are 13w 6500k, but I feel that because of the 19" depth of the tank I will need more wattage. It will be trial and error I suppose. 
That's all for now. Don't expect an update for a while, because I need to gather all the supplies, but I wanted to write this out as sort of my "game plan" that you can expect.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I've found a lot of free lava rock on Craigslist, but all of it is located really far away from me. Right now it seems that will be the first step. I've already decided I won't rush this tank, I really want to nail the hardscape and go for the atmosphere I have in my mind. I want a sense of height, as if the mountain I'm shooting for is actually massive in the tank, and for some hidden intricacies like caves and a forest-like area where creatures can hide. I will sketch up my idea and share it tonight. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Are you sure its not a 29g? (30" x 12" x 18")

3 13w's would be the ticket for that tall tank. My 20h is 16" tall and I think my dual 13 w's is just enough for my low light Crypts. I pulled out the Blyxa earlier today because they were looking a bit raggedy. I'm guessing not enough light.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I used a tank dimension calculator and it said it was 28.05 gallons, it could've been wrong though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

yea I think you were right about needing more light


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

It's definitely 19 inches tall I just remeasured.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

You should definitely add apistos as your main center fish. They'll definitely bring some personality to your tank .


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> You should definitely add apistos as your main center fish. They'll definitely bring some personality to your tank .


I was thinking dwarf guoramis, or peacock gudgeons. I want something with a lot of color without too much size. Apistos do look cool, but they aren't quite doin' it for me


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Are you sure its not a 29g? (30" x 12" x 18")
> 
> 3 13w's would be the ticket for that tall tank. My 20h is 16" tall and I think my dual 13 w's is just enough for my low light Crypts. I pulled out the Blyxa earlier today because they were looking a bit raggedy. I'm guessing not enough light.


I just used a different calculator that told my my tank was 29.6g, so apparently I do.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I was thinking dwarf guoramis, or peacock gudgeons. I want something with a lot of color without too much size. Apistos do look cool, but they aren't quite doin' it for me


Aw, but I love apistos haha. Anyways, if you're thinking about dwarf gouramis, try out the paradise fish, excellent color. Peacock gudgeons are great fish, but they're actually really tiny in the beginning.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> Aw, but I love apistos haha. Anyways, if you're thinking about dwarf gouramis, try out the paradise fish, excellent color. Peacock gudgeons are great fish, but they're actually really tiny in the beginning.


I looked those up and it says they are semi-aggressive. But I doubt you could find a fish that would sway me from dwarf guoramis  they are just too colorful. I'm really excited to have a dedicated clean up crew too, I'm glad that with a bigger tank I'll actually have more than 5 inhabitants.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> I looked those up and it says they are semi-aggressive. But I doubt you could find a fish that would sway me from dwarf guoramis  they are just too colorful. I'm really excited to have a dedicated clean up crew too, I'm glad that with a bigger tank I'll actually have more than 5 inhabitants.


They're semi-aggresive towards species of their own kind and during cases of when they are breeding. Otherwise, apistogrammas can be quite tame, with some being better community fish than others. I wanna get a pair of trifasciata, which are one of the much smaller apistos that do well in a community tank.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I think you will be fine with apistogrammas. as mentioned above they are not really aggressive as long as they aren't breeding.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm still gonna go with dwarf guoramis


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I've had dwarf gourami's and they've all not made it. I've heard there's bad breeding with them and they have a disease that effects only that breed (the striped ones)

If you're keen on them, I like the sunset honeys. I've had them for years and I absolutely love them!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

That really sucks, I loved them for their color.. Maybe I will go with peacock gudgeons.. Or maybe something altogether different. Hmm.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

well I support whatever you decide on and good luck! you could always just get a school of tetras and put um in there.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I got the lava rock. I need to scrub it, boil it, soak it, etc. before I can start hardscaping, but at least I found some that I like. I took my last 2 finals today so I have a little more time for this tank, hoping to have it "started" by next week. Started meaning scaped, dirted, capped, and filled. And semi planted.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So my lava rocks have been boiled & soaked, but there's still moss on them, and I'm having a hard time getting it off. Any suggestions? Can I just leave the moss on and put it in the tank?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

180g said:


> I think you will be fine with apistogrammas. as mentioned above they are not really aggressive as long as they aren't breeding.


Have you ever had apistogrammas?


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

CluelessAquarist said:


> Have you ever had apistogrammas?


I love apistogrammas . I used to have a pair until I had to downsize...but once I get a 20 gallon long, I plan to get a pair of trifasciata ^_^.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you know whether I need to have my rocks 100% moss free or if they can have moss from a yard on them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd try to take out as much as you can, if the moss dies then it'll foul up your water


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm looking into getting a co2 regulator, from what I've read a single stage victor is a good bet.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like I need to keep my eyes peeled for a single stage victor, a solenoid, a bubble counter, a needle valve, and some other stuff I can't remember. This should be fun, I love piecing things together like this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I got this tank up and running. I took pics along the journey so all of ya can see. Will add them soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishninja101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Timeline thus far.
Hardscape inserted and held up with sand.









Dirt in.









Capped with sand and planted sparsely! In the middle of a WC.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Made big progress today. I visited a LFS and got some plants. Will add pics soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Good luck!
I roll with a neon blue dwarf gourami, blue female betta, 4 zebra danios, 4 corys, and a bunch of ottos.
The gourami and betta make the tank pop

Also I really dig your rock scape - that will work out very nicely. I should take some pics of my 30 now that I think about it...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

The rocks look really good and their placement is spot on.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So here's an official big sexy update. I planted the tank and added a dwarf guorami. I love the way this fish looks & acts. I like how I placed the plants, I still want to add some moss, cholla wood, maybe some s. repens, etc. But at least we're making progress here!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> The rocks look really good and their placement is spot on.


Thanks! I was surprised when I was actually pleased with the hardscape a few days later. Glad someone else likes it too


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll be getting more plants next week, I'm doing a fish-in cycle, which I REALLY hate to do, especially with this fish (I want him to live- we've bonded). I was going to cap my sand with pool filter sand, but the vegetation has seemed to calm the water jet hitting the sand down. I want to add a piece of moss-covered cholla wood on the right in front of the rock and have that be my shrimp hotel. I want to cover the left side of the left rock with moss because 1) moss is awesome & 2) the left side has that weird sickly gray to it. I am going to make an expert level conceptual mock-up of what I have in mind (a feeble attempt) and post it in a bit, to give a general idea.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I told you it would be expert.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I got 2 lil baby otos. (I will get a third. Or maybe 3 more and make it 5, so don't worry.) They are super cute, I've fallen in love with them. They looooove that brown diatom algae. If they aren't careful I might run out! Need to buy some zucchini for them. I was going to have a school of neon tetras in this tank but now that I look.... I think that doesn't really fit in. I'm considering black neon tetras, or another small low profile schooling fish, any ideas?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Hengeli rasbora if you like orange

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I love ottos to. They are very entertaining and they do a great job at cleaning algae.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Aurie said:


> Hengeli rasbora if you like orange
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I think I've decided on harlequin rasboras. They are so natural looking, very low profile beauty.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, my dwarf gourami has shown signs of ich. I immediately quarantined him, but I don't know whether the other fish are affected or not. I can't afford a UV sterilizer right now, so all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

You can cure Ich by adding salt in the water, aquarium salt not table salt!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Also increase the temp of the water slowly to above 80. Ich dies in that temp. Google how to get rid of it. It doesn't take long to kill it off at that temp. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Aurie said:


> Also increase the temp of the water slowly to above 80. Ich dies in that temp. Google how to get rid of it. It doesn't take long to kill it off at that temp.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


My room is usually really warm so I haven't got a heater... What do you think is the cheapest heater that would work?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been giving this tank longer photoperiods (on accident) consistently and it is handling it extremely well. No algae. (Poor otos.. I wish I could grow some algae on purpose) And my plants are growing like crazy! My 5g never grew like this. Visual growth in only a week. Awesome. On the other hand, my room is full of crane flies and a few mosquitos. I don't understand, maybe they just got sucked in by my air conditioner, but I keep wondering if it's coming from my tanks. I looked in them thoroughly and saw no larvae of any kind, and both have good current to them, even on the water's surface. I'm not sure if this is the cause or not. Dwarf Guorami looks better but I haven't been able to get a heater so I don't have too much hope.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Update! I have seen so much growth that I can hardly believe this is low tech. My dwarf gourami is doing well. I don't have a heater, but my room has been swelteringly hot- I have one of those A-shaped rooms that are basically an attic, and mine has no insulation and about 2" between the wall and the actual outside of the roof. So as it's been hot outside, it's been REALLY hot in here. And the tank the gourami was in was around 80F, I suspect long enough to beat the ich out of him. Lucky accident I suppose. Anyways, here's a picture.








There are still some plants I want to add, but I'm very pleased with the growth I've had. My 2 lil otos are growing, my gourami seems well, and my tetra is miraculously alive.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking good. You need a ton more plants though.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I love this tank. I will leave it up as long as I possibly can. I don't think any of my pictures show it, but the light on it is actually 48", because it's for a 55g high tech that I am slowly gathering parts for. I'm getting MTS way too fast. There is a special place in my heart for low tech though. I almost regret buying the 55g, because I REALLY want a 75g for the depth, but 1) It was the dollar per gallon sale, and 2) I'm upstairs in an old OLD house so.. Best not to test the strength of the floor. I may be moving sometime near the end of this year, so if I get a room on the first floor. You already know it's gonna be 75g alllll dayyyy. Or maybe even bigger. I don't know. YOU GUYS GOT ME HOOKED! But I love it, so that's okay


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey tpt, back again with a new update. No picture right now, my tank looks like DOO DOO due (happy accident) to new algae growth. I've got my good ol' green dust algae, my epic green spot algae, my sexy green slime algae, and staghorn algae. So yes, I have a ton of algae. Luckily my dwarf guorami and otos and even my neon tetra are doing well. I'm about to order some dry ferts from greenleafaquarium.com to try to control this algae, also thinking about adding excel to my regimen. I've been patient and my tank is definitely fully cycled now. Time to start having fun with new fish and plants (once I handle this algae)!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Adding ferts right away to control the algae might add even MORE algae . You might want to first treat the tank for that stuff first with the h2o2 and excel treatments to get it fully out of the way. You could always nuke the tank (take out your fish and beneficial bacteria) and overdose on h2o2 to kill off all of the algae.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> Adding ferts right away to control the algae might add even MORE algae . You might want to first treat the tank for that stuff first with the h2o2 and excel treatments to get it fully out of the way. You could always nuke the tank (take out your fish and beneficial bacteria) and overdose on h2o2 to kill off all of the algae.


I just ordered some excel off amazon, not sure exactly what my game plan is now but we'll see what happens :icon_cry:


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys, here is the promised update. This tank has really taken off and has been the tank I had envisioned it being. Eventually I would like to move to a bigger tank, but I will leave this tank up as long as possible. Here is an updated picture, taken today (9/5/14)









I'm getting to the point where I might need to trim soon. I need to find a new foreground plant, my h. corymbosa is getting HUGE! Thanks for looking everyone, and thanks for the help! See you soon!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking good. 

Got the algae bloom under control? Is that a 2nd filter on the left and have you thought about using a blk background to hide the equipment?


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Not sure about "under control" but the algae seems to be reducing. And yes it's a 2nd filter, purely mechanical. It's not even a Tetra insert, I took the plastic skeleton of the insert and wrapped pillow batting on it. I've thought about it, but I think I'm going to put some window-blurring type film on it. I don't want a fully black background.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Same here. I removed the bags and now using fiberfill quilt batting. I also used some blk construction paper on my 20 but with the surface algae on the back wall, its unnoticeable.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm considering getting some corkscrew val. Also I need to get my hands on some s. repens. I did some scaping on the tank today, removed the hornwort. I just wasn't digging it. I'm pretty sure the hornwort is what killed my algae, by using up all the nutrients in the water column. The only problem is my other floaters were stunted and shrinking since adding it. Mainly though, the fact that it sheds it's lower leaves like pine needles was to much for me to handle. It made a HUGE mess that I am still working on cleaning up. Anyway, plants and fish are all the happiest they've ever been. I'm in heaven


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Today I picked up 5 harlequin rasboras. I LOVE them. I plan on getting another 5-10 later on but I'm introducing them slowly so my filters can build more bacteria. Also I need to dose some potassium, so I'm considering just buying the EI starter pack from GLA. I want to mix my own ferts anyways.










I need to top the water off, and I have more scaping to do, but I never even thought I would be this successful. A huge shout out to those of you who've helped me, been super patient while I was stubborn, and dealt with my repetitive questions. I've come a long way! 

EDIT: I just realized today that the tank is exactly 3 months old! WOW what a difference.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Nice job! This is really pretty and looks so healthy. Rasboras are a lot of fun too


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

A more high-res picture of my aquarium! Also, thanks for the feedback Islandgaliam, I appreciate it


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

I love your tank. The layout and plant choices are stellar.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

TheAnswerIs42 said:


> I love your tank. The layout and plant choices are stellar.


Thank you  I got really lucky multiple times while making it. You may have read that I found the lava rock in my back yard. I don't have much of a back yard, so that was a killer find. It's a work in progress but I'm liking where it's headed :thumbsup:


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So, the tank has been runnkng for quite a while now. Ive been very tempted to add a school of 4 or 5 tiger barbs. We'll see. I am going to set up a 55g soon, with Bosemani rainbows. Sorry there isn't much to report.. I'll ads updated pictures soon.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, here it is. I'm still working on the scape, I'm really not very good at the actual aquascaping area of this hobby, but I'll get better, especially as I get more plants of different varieties and sizes. 








Love my Red Tiger Lotus. So sexy. I'm yanking out the h. corymbosa 1 by 1, I loved how they looked when they were small, but now I think they look dumb. Plus the one on the right is just blocking light for my rotala, which is FINALLY starting to put off new growth. I started injecting ghetto co2 to try to defeat this hair algae. I moved my otos into my 5 gallon which is a JUNGLE full of corymbosa, they are doing much better, with fat bellies and active swimming. I think this 29 is too warm for them. And too open. I almost bought 4 congo tetras the other day, but I checked how big they get online.. Painfully, I used patience. When I set up my 55 gallon I am planning on having Bosemani Rainbows and Congo Tetras. I'm happy with the stocking of this 29, if anything I'd like 3 more pygmy cories to make a total of 6. My lfs never has them though. Anyways, tell me what you think, advice, ideas, constructive criticism, destructive criticism, etc.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So I ordered an Eheim 2217. It carries a massive reputation, and after hours of research and reading and reviews I think it's the best for me. I also ordered an Eheim Jager heater, again that massive reputation. I have a 55 gallon sitting empty as I've said, but I really want to just get a 75 gallon and be done with tank buying. I just want a 75 and no other tanks. It's the right length, depth, and overall care requirements for me. The only problem is I'm in an upstairs room and I'm not sure this old floor can hold 75 gallons of water.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

So I got a few goodies... 

















One step closer to that big tank I'm designing. 
Also, this plant has decided to grow, and it's really cool how it sends out runners. (Don't remember its name..)









Everything is going fine. Some algae, not much. Right now my main focus is finding a deal on a 75g and a stand. After long, long debate I decided even though I already bought a 55 I should get a 75 instead. That depth is just too nice, or rather the lack of depth in a 55 is not nice at all. After I get the tank and stand, all I need is substrate. I want sand again, I really like it. But I want a bit darker sand, maybe some blasting sand or black Caribbean sand.. Tahitian moon sand. I dunno. After this imaginary 75 is all set up I would like to do a 20g long shrimp tank, but that's a project for 2016. I love working on one tank. I hate working on two tanks. So baby steps. One potential problem when I get a 75 is that my 3xt5HO is too narrow to light it. I might pick up a finnex stingray to light the rest of it. $66 shipped off amazon for a 48". One day (long from now) I'll be building a DIY led pendant-style light, but like I said.. baby steps.. I'm the type of person that immerses himself in stuff WAY too fast sometimes, and that often leads to killing the enjoyment of the hobby due to stress, overthinking, too much work.. I'm sure many of us on here are like that. So that's my current goal, take this more in stride and let it stay a fun hobby, not become something unenjoyable. My otos are now in my unheated 5 gallon, they have really perked up, I suspect 1) because it is a dense forest with some delicious some algae on every leaf and 2) the water is much cooler than my 29g. These fish are my favorite of all my fish. They are just too cute, and vivacious. Any time I see them whizzing across the tank I imagine they're saying WAHOOOO. I dunno. I like them a lot. Once I do get my 75g and my substrate in hand, I need to compile a plant list and a scape idea. I'm going to put some serious planning towards this tank because I do not want to have to redo a 75. For fish so far I'm planning on bosemani rainbows, congo tetras, h. rasboras, and something else. I'm 100% open to suggestions. I'm interested in larger, showy schooling fish. Sorry about the rambling nature of this post, it's 2am and it's been a long day. This thread has been quiet lately, I hope some of you are still out there watching this develop. A big thank you to those of you who've been helping me along the way, I try to pay it forward as much as possible by helping newbies out here. :thumbsup: well, that's all for now. Riker, take us to warp speed. Engage.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around to reply. The tank looks like it's coming along great. I currently only have my 46 going. I also have a 75 I'm planning. Rainbows are a great option. I saw a tank I really want to emulate at my lfs. It was various Rainbows from turquoise to bosmani to Parkinsoni. They also had rummy nose tetras and roseline sharks in there too. It was a 125 and had a lot of fish. I want less fish than they have though. Thought I'd give you that idea. Oh they also had a breeding pair of angels.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Aurie said:


> Sorry I haven't been around to reply. The tank looks like it's coming along great. I currently only have my 46 going. I also have a 75 I'm planning. Rainbows are a great option. I saw a tank I really want to emulate at my lfs. It was various Rainbows from turquoise to bosmani to Parkinsoni. They also had rummy nose tetras and roseline sharks in there too. It was a 125 and had a lot of fish. I want less fish than they have though. Thought I'd give you that idea. Oh they also had a breeding pair of angels.


I think I'm going to avoid small fish like rummies and harlequins in this tank because they don't seem to school once they're comfortable. They kind of just scatter across the tank and to me it ruins the illusion of the size of the tank. I appreciate the compliment on my tank, I personally don't like how it looks at all. I also am trying to emulate a tank I saw, It's I"In the Mists" by youjettisonme http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167472&highlight= It's in a 90p, I want to supersize it to a 75g. Right now I'm still trying to find the tank and stand, but I have the heater, filter, light etc. I want the 75 to be more lush, more low plants like repens and blyxa and stuff. And I want it to have more levels. This 29g is basically 1 level, with rocks to add height. On the 75 I want plants on multiple levels, so I'm going to build a hard slope, hopefully find some good rocks and I might get some Activ Flora too, for the dark areas.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Apparently I have some really alkaline water here. 








I may need to buff my ph down for my next tank, fish seem fine so I don't think it's a big deal unless I get really sensitive fish.


----------



## JavaMossBlues (Dec 20, 2014)

You mentioned Tiger Barbs a few posts back, I wouldn't recommend them in a tank that has H. rasboras, or anything that can't get aggressive back. I had a small school of 6-8 at one point and they were not having it, even with the room of a 55, went after everything that moved. 

It was interesting seeing them gang up and attack as a unit though. 

Tank looks awesome by the way, love the setup, keep it up!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, I ended up not getting the barbs for that exact reason, but I appreciate the heads up. :thumbsup: thanks for the compliments, I'm hoping to gain more experience with the next tank I do.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

After some more research, I definitely want rainbowfish from Gary Lange. Trouble is, I can't figure out where this dude is, or if he ships. If anyone knows anything about this, please help! In the mean time I'll be cruising Google.


----------

